# Shindaiwa 757 chainsaw



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a shop where I live that has a shindaiwa 757 for sale. It has a 20" bar and a 32" bar with ripping chain. The saw was a trade-in for a larger saw. It looks lightly used. He wants $500 for the package. Has anyone had experience with this brand of saw?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Shindaiwa is actually a brand with a great reputation. I've never owned one, but I know they have their cult following just like J'red, Dolmar, Makita and other such lesser-known, but quality brands. 

Of course there are downsides. Where is your closest shin dealer? Parts and availability are going to be an issue unless you have a dealer there, OR like most of us can do your own service. 

If you were to ask this question on a dedicated chainsaw forum, you get the stihler's pat answer "They are okay but underpowered for their weight" and the husky guys would say "they are underpowered for their weight and the AV sux, it'll rattle your tetth out after an hour.". 

Husky is known for its anti-vibe technology, and not being a "brand guy" i own 4 different brands of saws and I can tell you from experience it's not a sales pitch. Husky AV technology is superior. 

That's a 70ish cc saw so I would not do much milling with it. It's too small to mill with unless it's just occassional and not a lot even then. But for the price it sounds like a good deal to me if you are willing to accept the potential drawbacks associated with any "minority" brand saw. AFA quality goes, I don't think that's a question. Shins are well-built and almost all their models are professional quality heavy-duty saws.


----------



## indianasaws (Sep 26, 2010)

*Shindaiwa saws*

I have a 500 Shindaiwa that I got when my Dad died that he bought used from a local dealer in Southern Indiana. He had the saw for over twenty years. I have an 028 Stihl and also a Tanaka saw. If you go with a good brand (and good model) and take care of them they all seem to do a good job. 

A well built model by Shindaiwa, Tanaka, Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, Solo, Efco, Jonsered and so on seem to do fine if you take care of them. With the internet today it is easier to get parts. Since most people that are into saws do a lot of the work themselves it is not as critical to have a dealer close unless you do it for a living. I would like to get a new larger saw but I can't get my old ones to die.... 

Most people use a saw less than an hour a year and can get by with the big box store saws or an electric but for anyone else get a better saw.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Stihl instead*

I purchased a Stihl MS660 instead. There was a tree service that trades in their saws every two years. The saw shop went through it and I am very pleased. Paid $600 for it. It is a work horse. Pulls a 36" bar with no problem. Very good for quartering big logs.


----------

